# Growling rabbit!!



## andyattack

Hello!
I've had my rabbit, Miffy, since January 2008. Shes grown a lot since i've gotten her, but recently she has become aggressive at times.
i've been told this may be because she has not been neutered? 
she gets plenty of love and attension, yummy food, a fair amount of fresh veg.
anyone help me on why shes so moody sometimes? 
i should stress that most of the time shes very lovely and loves to cuddle me 
hope you can help!
thanks!
heres a picture of her incase your all curious!

if that doesnt work heres a link:
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l86/ab1063/mybeutifulgirlL.jpg


----------



## MelanieW34

My bunny makes funny growly noises sometimes...i just put it down to him being moody sometimes! he isnt netured either.


----------



## crofty

Get her spayed, female buns are very hormonal, 80% of unspayed does contract cancer of the uterus too so its i her best interests alround to get her done. 2 of my does have been very aggressive pre-spay, they were fine after.


----------



## sullivan

crofty said:


> Get her spayed, female buns are very hormonal, 80% of unspayed does contract cancer of the uterus too so its i her best interests alround to get her done. 2 of my does have been very aggressive pre-spay, they were fine after.


Totally agree with your answer.


----------



## Guest

My female Rabbit used to growl at me when I moved her bedding and food bowl, she'd go to charge at me and then growl, it was all a big bluff though - she never bit me. I just put it down to her being hormonal and not liking me touching her things! lol


----------



## Guest

P.S she's a very pretty bunny!


----------



## charnmar

I had this problem with my rabbit. She got to about 6 months old and her temperament changed. She wouldnt let me touch her at all. It was almost overnight that the change in her happened. I had her spayed and what a difference! She is back to her old self. Still has her moments but females do! They are prone to cancer too so best all round to have her done. Good chance to get her teeth trimmed whilst she's under as they suffer terrible problems if their teeth grow too long.


----------



## Rini

Well my rabbit, Rini, is about 3 and was a perfect angel until she was spayed :/
She started spraying so it needed done but she completely changed for the worst afterwards, wouldn't let anything get close to her chest, could let her near the guinea-pig anymore cause all he wanted to do was cuddle her. And if you put your hand into the cage infront of her (or sometimes even when she's out) she will charge you and growl, batting your hand with her feet.

Now I know some people say not to move your hand but I dont really want an animal that can chew through wood, biting my finger off. 

Thing is I dont know whether she would bite or whether its all just bark... but I dont have a fake hand to test her with :/ obv

So I'm at a loss what to do, she's not a one for being handled too much. And she definitely thinks she's in charge as she only comes to you when she wants and will try to get away if you go to pick her up. And she doesnt normally come out of her cage for that much, she has a period of days when she is more confident then she goes back to antisocial skittish mess, and she'll jump out, hop a step or two, see you and run back in :/ 

I just dont know what to do, she's an indoor rabbit and I make an effort to spend more time with her but it's hard when I'm sitting in my room and she doesnt even come out :/

Any advice? Think she would bite? How to stop it? Would help alot really :/ Sorry for the rant


----------



## Tink82

Rini said:


> Well my rabbit, Rini, is about 3 and was a perfect angel until she was spayed :/
> She started spraying so it needed done but she completely changed for the worst afterwards, wouldn't let anything get close to her chest, could let her near the guinea-pig anymore cause all he wanted to do was cuddle her. And if you put your hand into the cage infront of her (or sometimes even when she's out) she will charge you and growl, batting your hand with her feet.
> 
> Now I know some people say not to move your hand but I dont really want an animal that can chew through wood, biting my finger off.
> 
> Thing is I dont know whether she would bite or whether its all just bark... but I dont have a fake hand to test her with :/ obv
> 
> So I'm at a loss what to do, she's not a one for being handled too much. And she definitely thinks she's in charge as she only comes to you when she wants and will try to get away if you go to pick her up. And she doesnt normally come out of her cage for that much, she has a period of days when she is more confident then she goes back to antisocial skittish mess, and she'll jump out, hop a step or two, see you and run back in :/
> 
> I just dont know what to do, she's an indoor rabbit and I make an effort to spend more time with her but it's hard when I'm sitting in my room and she doesnt even come out :/
> 
> Any advice? Think she would bite? How to stop it? Would help alot really :/ Sorry for the rant


They tend not to 'bite' and instead nip you. Still hurts though and can break the skin, I've had one or two 

Most rabbits HATE being picked up. I never pick mine up unless I really have to, for their safety and mine (and then I cover them in a towel)

Hpw long have ypou had her and do you lock her in the cage? how big is the cage?


----------



## helebelina

Rini said:


> Well my rabbit, Rini, is about 3 and was a perfect angel until she was spayed :/
> She started spraying so it needed done but she completely changed for the worst afterwards, wouldn't let anything get close to her chest, could let her near the guinea-pig anymore cause all he wanted to do was cuddle her. And if you put your hand into the cage infront of her (or sometimes even when she's out) she will charge you and growl, batting your hand with her feet.
> 
> Now I know some people say not to move your hand but I dont really want an animal that can chew through wood, biting my finger off.
> 
> Thing is I dont know whether she would bite or whether its all just bark... but I dont have a fake hand to test her with :/ obv
> 
> So I'm at a loss what to do, she's not a one for being handled too much. And she definitely thinks she's in charge as she only comes to you when she wants and will try to get away if you go to pick her up. And she doesnt normally come out of her cage for that much, she has a period of days when she is more confident then she goes back to antisocial skittish mess, and she'll jump out, hop a step or two, see you and run back in :/
> 
> I just dont know what to do, she's an indoor rabbit and I make an effort to spend more time with her but it's hard when I'm sitting in my room and she doesnt even come out :/
> 
> Any advice? Think she would bite? How to stop it? Would help alot really :/ Sorry for the rant


I would suggest getting her a friend. Rabbits are social animals and like to be with other rabbits. Unfortunately, us human just don't match up to another rabbit


----------



## crofty

Rabbits need big cages, lots of exercise and a freind of their OWN species, you may find she becomes friendlier if she has all that


----------



## Chassi

Rini said:


> Well my rabbit, Rini, is about 3 and was a perfect angel until she was spayed :/
> She started spraying so it needed done but she completely changed for the worst afterwards, wouldn't let anything get close to her chest, could let her near the guinea-pig anymore cause all he wanted to do was cuddle her. And if you put your hand into the cage infront of her (or sometimes even when she's out) she will charge you and growl, batting your hand with her feet.
> 
> Now I know some people say not to move your hand but I dont really want an animal that can chew through wood, biting my finger off.
> 
> Thing is I dont know whether she would bite or whether its all just bark... but I dont have a fake hand to test her with :/ obv
> 
> So I'm at a loss what to do, she's not a one for being handled too much. And she definitely thinks she's in charge as she only comes to you when she wants and will try to get away if you go to pick her up. And she doesnt normally come out of her cage for that much, she has a period of days when she is more confident then she goes back to antisocial skittish mess, and she'll jump out, hop a step or two, see you and run back in :/
> 
> I just dont know what to do, she's an indoor rabbit and I make an effort to spend more time with her but it's hard when I'm sitting in my room and she doesnt even come out :/
> 
> Any advice? Think she would bite? How to stop it? Would help alot really :/ Sorry for the rant


Some rabbits just threaten, whereas others will bite, but the only way to find out which is probably to be bitten  you could try handling her whilst wearing gloves for a little while and therefore you hopefully won't get hurt.
From what you say, she seems to be feeling very territorial, so perhaps only try to handle her in a neutral area for a while?
I'm not sure how to stop her biting though, unless she gradually relaxes.
Hope at least some of my ramble is useful


----------



## briertonminilops

Mmm, strange! We are BRC breeders but we do have our retirement rabbits neutered/spayed and in the case of Does it usually sweetens their tempers so the fact that she is worse rather than better seems unusual. They are such complex creatures and it could be that she has lost confidence and become fearful of humans due to the whole vet experience. She is certainly warning you to leave her be. I would probably take the firm and gentle approach...make her sit on your lap for a few minutes and increase the time gradually.
A neutered Buck of similar age might make her happier but bonding isn't always straightforward. I hope you can regain her trust and wish you well.


----------



## Guest

Personally I would get her a friend, as human company just isn't the same 
I think someone has already asked but what size is your set-up? It could be a space issue for her?


----------



## Rini

Thanks, I have been working with her and sitting her down and calming her before letting her out. I have to pick her up as she is in a very large, deep crate type cage (with wooden house and ramp not just the cage) and thats the only way to get her out as she often just doesnt bother coming out by herself. 
Unfortunately, she is at the vets at the moment as she has broken her toe or foot the other night whilst I was getting her out. She put her back foot over my fingers when I was lifting her and with the stupidly LIGHTEST strength she obviously bent her toe back as she let her foot go down. I'm devasted as things were going better on the handling front :/ she's having an xray and I am waiting to hear whether she needs surgery or whether it will heal with meds or not... the worse thing is, my family is going through money problems and we had discontinued her insurance and if she need surgery and its too expensive we might have to give her up to the RSPCA or somewhere and let them fix her up and adopt her out :'( which I really dont want to happen. But we've already payed £65 just to get her looked at, xrayed and the meds :'(


----------



## Rini

Also, I've never gotten her a friend (though I have thought about it) as she doesnt like things going near her chest or towards her so I would imagine she would fight, but also I wouldnt want to over crowd the cage and I dont have the money to built the cage I want for her (which would easily house like 3 or 4 lol). 
If anyone is interested I will reply what happens with the vets  I'm feeling sick I'm so worried about getting news  If she is back home today I wont be able to pick her up until half 6.... I just hope theres good news  *fingers crossed*


----------



## helebelina

Aw, fingers crossed for you. I hope she makes a full recovery and you can keep her. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rini

Thanks alot, I got her back yesturday. She just broke her toe and not the foot so no surgery. But she has meds to put on her food and she hasn't ate since last night (not her dried food, she's had a little hay and a bite of veg) but I called the vet and it might be just since she had anesthetic... I'm so worried about her...  she is getting around ok tho but I just hope she starts eating


----------



## helebelina

Aw i'm glad to hear she doesn't have to have surgery. The main thing now is to try to get her eating. Bunnies can go into gut stasis very easily and it's not easy to recover from.

Try to get her to eat something easy to eat. Like a little bit of baby food, or mashed up banana or mashed up weetabix. Good luck. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Rini

Thanks for the advice, she is eating hay and i've gave her a few treats to keep her sugars up and give her energy. But i've put her food in today without the medication on to see whether its the smell and taste of the meds that is stopping her eating. I tried feeding her a treat with a drop of the med on and she tasted it and then went, "ew... what is that? No way am i eating that!" And she's dead cautious when eating things now cause i think she is making sure theres no meds on. If she eats her food then I know it was the meds. And i saw her take a little drink this morning, and the water level has went down abit so I atleast know she has drank a little.

Later I'm gonna try to see if she will eat mushy banana off a spoon, if she does I'm gonna mush the meds into it and see if the smell of the banana overpowers the meds and see if she eats that. I hope she does, this is the 3rd day she is meant to have these drops and she aint had any yet >.<

Seriously, you try to help them and the stupid things dont accept the help >.<


----------



## Rini

Thought I would update for anyone who was interested (sorry for the double post >.<) that Rini seems to be doing alright. The banana thing didnt work so I resorted to feeding her the meds with a syringe. The vets didnt want me doing this as they said it was easy to overdose so I didnt really wanna start doing it that way but she was eating and therefore wasnt getting any meds, which is way worse. So I decided to give her the 6 drops of meds she's meant to have in 2 parts. 3 drops first thing in the morning, and 3 at night. I really doubt she could overdose this way but I keep an eye on her to be careful and she seems to have been ok with it.

She has started eating abit more, veg, hay and a little dry food, I also saw her take a huuuuuge long drink the other day too which was a relief as she hasnt been drinking much either.

She isnt licking her toe anymore after jumping around so I do not think the fracture is hurting her anymore or at least not as much. Hopefully it is healing the break by itself. 

I have a re-check at the vets tomorrow probs just to tell me how long to give her the meds for. They will probs want another xray at some point down the line but I would doubt it would be healed yet so theres no need for an xray just after a week (they can probably feel whether it's healed/healing anyways). 

Not really looking forward to taking her as she has been getting really stressed out the last few times, and I dont want her off her food even more again. I am worried she isnt eating much but I'm not as worried as I could be as I know she is a little bit over weight and has some extra weight so she can afford to lose a little without being unhealthy. But I do hope her appetite picks up soon. 

Well anyway, I just thought I would update  Thanks for the advice and such


----------



## helebelina

Aw, glad to hear she is doing well. :thumbup: That's great news that she's eating. Even if its not very much, as long as its enough to keep things moving inside her.  Sounds like she's on the road to recovery though.


----------



## Rini

Yeah, I'm so glad! Took her for her re-check and the vet felt her foot and told me that it feels like it's healing and that I should try stopping the meds which will no doubt bring her appetite back, obviously if she shows signs of it hurting I can give her some more but it's looking like she isn't going to need anymore and she doesnt need to be taken back to the vets as its obviously just gonna heal naturally in time  

She's having an explore on the landing and in the bedrooms at the moment XD lmao I'm having to sit at the top of the stairs with my laptop XD Lucky there isnt any trouble she can get up to in my mams room XD

But she seems fine so I'm glad ^.^ Thanks for the comments ^.^

x


----------

